# blazer vanes and muzzy fixed blades



## meadecreek (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone having problems tuning in there arrows, using blazer vanes and muzzy fixed blades (or any other fixed blade broadhead).

I have been shooting great groups with field points, about ready to start practicing with my muzzy 100 3-blade broadheads. Just noticed on the blazer package that they recommend not shooting blazer vanes with fixed broadheads.

Any prblems or successes out there.

Thanks,


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Say what? The blazer vanes (2") I thought were MEANT for broadheads, including fixed heads.

As far as the Muzzys and Blazers...I'll tell ya on Sunday. I'll be testing em out with a few different heads!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

The Blazer vanes seem to work better than others I've tried on both fixed and mechanicals. The larger the broadhead, the more the blazers help I've found.
I did a blazer vs quick spin test on here a while ago, do a search if you'd like to see what the results were.

Jon


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

i have had nothing but very good results with blazers and muzzy 100gr. also very good with montec 100 and 125 grain, steelforce 100 grain and t-head 100gr. of all of these, only had minor tuning issues with the thunderheads but that was due to the alignment orings causing a bit of wobble. just took a bit longer to spin them true thats all. the blazers are awesome


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

A little hint about the broadheads that have o-rings for compression fit....do-not tighten them down beyond snug, if the o-ring begins to squeeze out the side, you have tightened too much and it will cause a wobble.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

I am fletching Blazers as we speak. It says 1.5" Mini Blazers are not meant for fixed broadheads. The 2" ones should be fine and are indeed intended for them! :thumbs_up


----------



## RicknKansas (Jul 2, 2005)

Shot a round today. 100gr Muzzy's and field tips w/blazers ,2 arrows each. 2-3" groups at 25 yds. If the Muzzys aren't grouping with your field tips, I'd have to suspect a tuning problem.

Rick


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

jonnybow said:


> A little hint about the broadheads that have o-rings for compression fit....do-not tighten them down beyond snug, if the o-ring begins to squeeze out the side, you have tightened too much and it will cause a wobble.


yep. thunderheads' orings tend to be pretty inferior quality too. i use an ac o-ring from my airconditioning kits i use at my shop that seems to be better and more consistant. 

2" blazers and muzzy's :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is my Beman Max 4 with Blazers vanes and a 4 blade 100 grain muzzy . I shot this @ 30 yards and it is a 1"x1" square you tell me ... I think they fly just fine


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Well I shot Muzzy 100s with the Blazer vanes and they flew great. Slick Trick 100s flew awesome as well. Both right in with my field points. I'm shooting a TT original rest now, and man that thing blew me away today. Arrows fly absolutely awesome! :thumbs_up 

I also shot the same heads with 4" Plasticfletch Elite vanes and they flew great as well.

Slick Tricks are probably going to be the head I shoot this season!


----------



## blacktail (Aug 23, 2003)

I just spent the better part of the morning doing exactly what your asking about. Using two different bow setups I shot Beman ICS Hunter 340's with Blazers and the 100gr Muzzy 3 blade head. Both rigs shot the bh's to the same point of aim as the field tips @ 50 yards.
While shooting field tips with the Blazers against 4" QuickSpins, about the only difference that was notable was a flatter shooting arrow past the 40 yard mark with the Blazer vane. At 40, 50, and 60 yards the Blazers were grouping 2/3 inches or more above the Qspins. I assume it's due to having less drag. The Blazers are a quieter vane too. BT53 :thumbs_up


----------



## bowcop (Jan 18, 2003)

Muzzys and Blazers are a deadly combo. I use the 4 blade 100 grn muzzy with my Blazers and they fly awesome. I can shoot a 3inch group at 60 yards with them.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The key to you guy's accuracy is the 4 blade 100 grn Muzzy. Trust me on this one. I bet if you took a 3 blade 100 grn Muzzy your results would show a difference. Trust me...we tried it at the bow shop.

Set up three different bows. Set up two Switchbacks and one Ultra 2. All three had Whisker Biscuit rests on them. We had several arrow configurations since we were at the archery shop. Of the different shafts we also tried a few different broadheads. The 4 blade 100 grns flew good no matter what bow it was shot out of. They are only a 1" diameter though. You would also see the same results with the 90 grn model and of their 3 blade models, the 75 grain also groups but there again...1" cut dia.

The 3 blade model is 1 3/16th cut. Doesn't sound like much difference but it was enough to kill the accuracy with the Blazers. The smaller cut heads you go...the better they fly them.

We were shooting indoors on a 20 yard range and you could already start to see the unstability in them at 20 yds with larger broadheads. It was an experiment we did because I had came in there with the info you guys had passed down from AT....saying that maybe my arrows were too weak spined and such. Several people had came in with the same problem with Blazers. Our test showed that they work alright on 1" cut or smaller, in fixed bladed broadheads and should work great for expandables.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Crow Terminator said:


> The key to you guy's accuracy is the 4 blade 100 grn Muzzy. Trust me on this one. I bet if you took a 3 blade 100 grn Muzzy your results would show a difference. Trust me...we tried it at the bow shop.


This is untrue. I was shooting the 3 Blade Muzzy 100s along with the 4 Blade Slick Trick 100s. They both shot with my field points and flew great.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

CT, unfortunately this may have been your experience but when I started trying out the blazers, I shot every broadhead I own and some are very big such as Snuffers (and all the Muzzys) and I didnt have any problems whatsoever.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Blazers should be fine.*

Last year, I was shooting a bow with a shoot through rest. I could get full helical with Blazers, and only offset with the 4" Duravanes. The Blazers were more consistent, especially past 30 yards. I'm not sure why there would be a drastic difference between the 4 blade Muzzys and 3 bladers. Mine shoot close enough that I shouldn't shoot two arrows at the same spot, even at 40. I'm not good enough to always hit arrows out that far, but has happened too many times and it gets expensive. I have shot Slick Tricks, 4 and 3 blade Muzzys, and Phantoms, all 100 gr. The Slick Tricks have been the easiest to get to field point accuracy, the Phantoms the hardest. Both Muzzy heads really have seemed to shoot the same, even when the tune was off just a little.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Why would I be making up a story about them not flying right? Heck I bought two boxes of them out of my own pocket and posted on these boards a few times about this very thing. The answer was always the same "your arrows are too weak spined...mine fly great...blah blah" so I brought my bow down to the shop. With my weak spined arrows. While I was there we done our lil test. 

THREE BOWS.

THREE different arrows and spine sizes. Mine were Gold Tip 5575s and we also tried a couple 7595s to test the spine theory. All broadheads above 1" cut flew erratic in flight and hit all over the place with no consistency what so ever. 1" cut and lower...grouping well enough to actually shave the fletch off one of the arrows. 

Came back home from the shop. Have one dozen of arrows that I have fletched with different fletch combos. I have three fletched with 4" feathers and just recently fletched up three with 4" QuikSpins. Same arrows other than fletch. Same bow. Even taking the same broadheads and shooting them. 

4" feathers and 4" quikspins...group like their is no broadhead on them no matter how many blades or cut dia.

2" Blazers...same story. Smaller broadheads fly like darts. Bigger ones are very erratic. 

Explain that to me and I'll be interested in reading about it. Til then if you would like a great deal on some 2" Blazers...shoot me a PM. You give me $5 shipping cost and I'll send you two boxes of White and Charteuse. Still should be plenty left to fletch a dozen or two.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Crow, I had similar results with all the testing I have done. Blazer vanes and QS vanes both liked the smaller heads best. The larger the head, the more planing and more open the groups were.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't know how best to answer that one. Only thing I can say is that everyone shoots differently and not all pro shops are the same.

I'm not saying this is the case for you or your pro shop, but perhaps the bows (albeit three different ones) were not set up properly. Or perhaps those that were shooting them don't shoot well and have problems with hand torque or other shooting form errors which creates abnormal flight and thefore effects the way larger diameter/surface area broadheads fly. Again this is nothing personal and I am not saying that is the case, just saying it is a possible reason for the variance in accuracy.

I will agree that larger vanes/feathers are likely to control a broadhead better due to having more surface area and more drag. I will also agree that larger diameter broadheads and those also with more surface area will be "harder to control". Likewise any error in shooting form, release, bow tune, etc increases the proportional errors in flight with a broadhead, which as I said above also increases with more broadhead diameter and surface area.

So it is possible that the bows you tried were not in tune and/or those who shot them shot well enough to have good accuracy with smaller diameter broadheads with less surface area but the errors from tune and/or shooting form were magnified with the larger heads and therefore effected their accuracy.

I don't see how some of us can shoot any head we want and achieve virtually the same accuracy (assuming same weight head) with Blazers yet others can't.

BTW what rest were you shooting with these setups? And was the same person shooting every bow? And was every bow matched for that specific shooter?

Also if your arrows were underspined and they are forced into a paradoxical flex right out of the bow, then the effect of a larger head is surely going to be greater than a smaller head. It is certainly possible that the smaller heads were not impacted as much (or marginally so) by the paradoxical flex yet the larger ones were significantly impacted by it and therefore your accuracy went to hell.

Alas, shoot what's shooting well for you. I still have some more Blazer testing to do, but I am very happy with the results thus far. The biggest hump I have to get over is shooting 2" vanes which look like they belong on a kid's or a target bow!


----------



## Southern Hunter (Apr 18, 2005)

*Blazer Vanes*

I tested several different vanes looking for the right set up for my bow. I shot 4" QS, Dura Vanes, VaneTech and 2" Blazers with 100gr FT . With FT they all flew extremely well, I had to adjust my sights as well as my rest and change weight on my FT for the QS vanes they were so heavy. I shot hese 4 vanes on two different arrow set ups 340 ICS Camo Hunters and Beman Black Max 340's out of a Bowtech Extreme Solo set at 67# with 29" draw.
with all of the above fletch set the same in my Bitz, there was a difference in the amount of spin created with each vane. When I chaged to 100 gr muzzy 3 blade all of the arrows impacted close to the same spot except the Blazers. They would not group, (only on the Black Max) I could not or did not have enough offset to make the broad head spin out of the bow. You could watch the arrow plane with out rotation. I have not come on the right combination of offset for the blazers as of yet since they are so short and have a problem with vanes base adhearing to the shaft. The ICS hunters with a larger dia. shaft I did not have this problem.
I went back to the same set up as before and shot 4 blade muzzy 100 gr and they would impact the same as all of the rest of my arrows. This was by no means a scientific test by me and was conducted outdoors at 25 and 30 yards. IMHO, I belive that the problem with Blazers is since they are so short you must have the right amount of offset and or helical to get them to spin right out of the bow before the larger surface of the broadhead takes over.
My findings are strickly for myself and what would shoot the best out of my bow with me behind the string. As far as rating each vane I would give the Vanetech the best rate because they were the easiest to use straight out of the pack and with their length and short profile would accept the amount of helical and offset I wanted plus spin my broadhead right ot of the bow.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

SH, I too had problems getting a solid base contact on the shaft with my Blazers while still getting a good helical. What I did with my Bitz was simply moved the vane up more in the right helical clamp (about 1.5" from the back insert base) to get into the helical part of the clamp. I now have good shaft base contact and a good helical.

I did notice when I had the Blazers set back farther I would almost get a straight fletch in order to get the bases flush with the shaft, was driving me nuts. So that could be it too, not enough helical. I never did test the Blazers set farther back and with the quasi straight fletch.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Just noticed on the blazer package that they recommend not shooting blazer vanes with fixed broadheads.
Any prblems or successes out there.
Thanks said:


> The mini-blazers are not recommended for fixed broadheads. The standard 2" blazer was designed for fixed boradheads. I have been shotting theses since they came out with 3 blade 100 grain muzzy's. I shoot them out to 60 yards with absolutley no problems. Killed many deer and my first Saskatchewan black bear this spring with them. In fact, the same arrow, vanes and broadhead (other than new blades) has killed four straight critters.
> 
> For broadhead league, I am shooting the mini's w/85 grain practice montecs. You should these little darts fly!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

to control a 3 blade muzzy broadhead I use three 5 inch feathers. 

I haven't found anything that works any better.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Bees said:


> to control a 3 blade muzzy broadhead I use three 5 inch feathers.
> 
> I haven't found anything that works any better.


But how much have you TRIED in an attempt to find something that works better? 

Plenty of guys getting 50, 60, even 70 yards+ with Blazers and broadheads.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I havent been able to get to a place yet and it has been so dam hot, where I can shoot past 50 yards but my Blazers controlled all the BH's I have and Matt can verify I have quite a few that I use for testing! 

Bees, I was a staunch feather user my self. I loved and still do using feathers. But since I have started with the Blazers, I have the best of both worlds now. No worries about wetness, no noise, good bh control, lightweight.......not much more you can ask for but I am sure someone will come up with something


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

There is no doubt in my mind that 3 5" feathers can control a 3 blade Muzzy very well but that doesn't mean it's the only configuration that will. I'd give you this scenario....how would you like to gain some serious speed and still be able to shoot those same broadheads and shoot them as accurately but out to further distances. Give the Blazers a shot if you haven't before giving them a bad rap.
They work man.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Has anybody used a Hooter Shooter for a tie-breaker to this showdown? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bowhica (Feb 15, 2005)

*2" blazers vs. 1.5" blazers*

I recently purchased some 1.5" blazers to replace my 4" feathers. I also shoot the 4-blade muzzy 100 gr. with little to no difference from my field points. Should I even bother fletching the 1.5" vanes if I plan on shooting these Muzzies? From what I read the smaller broadheads are flying better even with the smaller vanes. Within the next few weeks I plan to fletch the 1.5" and test a few arrows. I will post my results in the beginning of May.


----------



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

I had the same results as Crow. I shoot 125 gr rocky Ti, muzzy, and magnus stinger.

all hit with my FP using helical 4" vanetec and 4.18" flexfletch. 2" blazers with helical - mostly right but some high right and the stingers were erratic.

Like blazers. Me - I just won't hunt with them. Try 'em - sounds like they work for some people.


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

I have shot 2" Blazers with 100 grain Muzzy heads and they fly just fine. I really like the Blazers and don't intend to go back to 4" Duravanes anytime soon.


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

*blazers/bhs*

Like several others here I use th 2" blzers and both my 3 blade Muzzy 100s, and 100gr Slick Tricks hit with my field pts cant make up my mind which to use this year,havent tried my 4 blade Muzzys yet. Ive been experimenting with the 3" Vanetec super spined vanes (have real low profile compared to Blazers)


----------

